# cigarette smell removal (ozone etc..) near oxford



## AlphaDriver (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone can tell me of anyone who does ozone treatment (or specializes in cigarette smell removal near oxford?)

If I have to travel a bit it's not that big of a deal actually.

I've started going through the supporters list but it will take some time to ring them all!

Also another question, I brought a Dakota odor bomb off ebay. It says its enough to treat a typical hotel room, is this overkill for a car? or can you release say just half the can?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

1 can per car will be fine mate lol!!
I did it. Might be a touch overkill but will certainly remove the smell . 


Ozone machines. Work work well I've got a 12v that I can leave in the car.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Has the car been cleaned? Because if there's still nicotine in the car these treatments won't do anything, if the car has been cleaned then they will help but not 100%.

When you do the bomb etc run the engine with the recircular button pressed and allow it to run for around 20/30 mins after the bomb has finished, this will ensure the plastic air flow pipes get a looking


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2012)

Matt is quite right. You do need to have the interior professionally cleaned first. The tar from the cigarettes will have coated the roof lining and got into the nooks & crannies around the dash, rear view mirror etc.. 
Clean first, then you shouldn't need a bomb or anything but can if you want to.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I can generally remove the smell by about 95%. Nicotine is a killer to remove. To totally remove, you need to totally strip the interior and clean behind panels, plastics and trim etc..

I'm around 40mins away from Oxford. Feel free to contact us for any advice ..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

GREAT to see someone giving the correct advise


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Suspal, (Just to confirm before I didn't mean as a permanent fix, but these can certainly help mask for short periods) I'm assuming as said the interior has already been cleaned, as I'd assume that would be a logical first step to removing smells, once that is done, odour fogger systems and air sterilisers will help eliminate bacteria etc causing smells from places you can't reach ie through vents behind the Dash etc.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Will go a long way to removing some odours but like dooka says too get rid of the smell most of the interior would need stripping.
Too many people seem to think it's easy getting rid of *** smell :devil:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not easy, especially if the car has been smoked in a long time and has not been cleaned and ventilated well.
Clean everything, you might need to do this every week, place some airfreshner and the smell will be decreased in time.
Really might be worth while after the clean to place a odour machine and change the pollen filter as well, right steps to take.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

suspal said:


> Will go a long way to removing some odours but like dooka says too get rid of the smell most of the interior would need stripping.
> Too many people seem to think it's easy getting rid of *** smell :devil:


Hell no. I'd agree there!! and the dog smell.

Easy to cover for a day of so but as you say. Doesn't eliminate them.


----------



## AlphaDriver (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes I've done my research and was looking for a detailer who can clean the interior, enzyme clean, vac etc... then finish with an ozone. I'm just waiting for my new air cabin filter to come in so I can replace it first.

I understand its going to be hard but I cant stand the smell.

Dooka, can you private msg me with a number so I can talk to you about this. Thanks.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

AlphaDriver said:


> Yes I've done my research and was looking for a detailer who can clean the interior, enzyme clean, vac etc... then finish with an ozone. I'm just waiting for my new air cabin filter to come in so I can replace it first.
> 
> I understand its going to be hard but I cant stand the smell.
> 
> Dooka, can you private msg me with a number so I can talk to you about this. Thanks.


http://www.dooka.co.uk/contact.html

:thumb:


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

As short term fix if its driving you mad, would fabreze not take edge off it. I know it's not a fix for the problem but just a thought for short term for you.


----------



## AlphaDriver (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been told the foggers leave an afterscent, do they all leave a scent? I dont want to replace one smell with another.
Also what about ozone?, i'm finding it hard to find someone in the uk with an ozone machine, do they leave any smell?
Also if someone can point me towards a detailer with an ozone I would be grateful, thanks.


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I've got a dog and smoke in my car and the smell is easily gotten rid of depends how often it's cleaned.

The foggers leave a slight afterscent but soon goes it's only as strong as a car airfreshener. Depends what you use though


----------



## AlphaDriver (Dec 27, 2012)

Dooka, can you (or anyone that knows really) let me know which machine you use? ie a Aromatek etc...?

And also does anyone use ozone in the UK? I've spoken to a couple detailing companies and I'm actually surprised that the people I have spoken to don't have/know what an ozone generator machine is.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

7 years in the trade and I don't know? And not convinced on the aromatek, #myopinion


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Could try odor rescue from i4 detailing (the power of Chlorine Dioxide with a revolutionary patent pending delivery system that provides the most powerful odor removal product on the market today)


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Never realised that it was such a big deal to eliminate city stink! I'll be running a mile from any potential new purchase that's been smoked in !!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Could try odor rescue from i4 detailing (the power of Chlorine Dioxide with a revolutionary patent pending delivery system that provides the most powerful odor removal product on the market today)


Yes 'Odor Rescue' has been designed to easily and effectively remove all organic and chemical odors caused by: cigarettes, pets, urine, vomit, food, mould, mildew, petrol, fish, fire, flooding, sweat, sour milk and all other types of severe stubborn odors!



Simply fill the applicator tray with warm water to the fill line, open the foil pack and place the sponge blue side down.

Close the doors and walk away. It activates with water and produces a gas. Application takes up to 6 hours.

100% biodegradable after use.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried these odor rescue packets? Would be interested in hearing if they are any good etc?


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

*Odor rescue*

Tried one yesterday on a land rover the cars previous owner must have smoked 10 cigars a day in it as this car seriously stank!!!!
the new owner called a local valeting company out who in all fairness did a good job of the car but could not remove the cigar smell.
We used the odor rescue and 8hrs later the customer said he couldn't smell cigar smoke at all.
So far im impressed to say the least and will be purchasing again from i4 detailing...great product worked for me


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Am torn at the moment between some kind of fogging machine and these odor rescue packs, which, form what you've just posted, look very good indeed.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

we have fogging machines and also the aromtex machines my opinion is try the Odor rescue it didn't disappoint me at all.very good .


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

More effective than the fogging machines would you say?


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

In my opinion yes the fogging machines mask more of the smell than remove it,where the Odor rescue seemed to completely remove it.
As mentioned by dooka earlier in the thread you are better off removing all door cards and cleaning behind these if the car has been heavily smoked in and also changing the cabin filter.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Only thing of concern is that Chlorine Dixiode works by oxidisation... something which bothers me a little.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

why is that concerning you??


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Oxidisation... rust! Granted, not much unprotected ferrous metal in a typical interior I guess.

Probably worrying about nothing.


----------



## AlphaDriver (Dec 27, 2012)

Are there no detailers in this forum that use an Aromatek or an ozone? (not a fogger) If you specifically have these products please get in contact with me as I want to give you money to clean my car!

I'm looking for a detailer who will do a proper enzyme clean on the entire interior with a wet vac etc then use one of the above mentioned machines.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Cannot see it doing any damage in 6hrs .... to be honest.


----------



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

AlphaDriver said:


> Are there no detailers in this forum that use an Aromatek or an ozone? (not a fogger) If you specifically have these products please get in contact with me as I want to give you money to clean my car!
> 
> I'm looking for a detailer who will do a proper enzyme clean on the entire interior with a wet vac etc then use one of the above mentioned machines.


I've used an aromatek on a 4x4 that had been used for farm work which made it stink of farm animals and dogs.

The owner had just bought the vehicle but his wife refused to get in it till the smell had gone, which is fair enough.

so the 4x4 interior was wet vacuumed using brisk + bio brisk and the tornador which reached all the difficult to get areas. Then after the 4x4 interior was dried i used the aromatek. Its a 2 step process where by the smell is initially neutralised and then you can add a fragrance of your choice. customer chose lemon.

The smell had completely gone after we were finished and the customer was pleased. Did a follow up call a few weeks after and he said it still smelt of lemon.

I'm down in cornwall though, but just thought id confirm that I've had no problems with the aromatek and would recommend it.


----------



## AlphaDriver (Dec 27, 2012)

Ben do you need to add an after scent? if you don't is there a lingering smell? I don't see why anyone would spend all this effort to remove a smell just to replace it with a synthetic one.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

madwaxer said:


> Cannot see it doing any damage in 6hrs .... to be honest.


Yes I agree.  I will order some odor rescues over the weekend.

Thanks.

@AlphaDriver : apologies for going off-topic a little and distracting from your original request.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Right lets go back to basics here.
EVERY smell has a solid behind it, some you can see ( sick poo etc) some you cant ( fart smoke etc). What you MUST do to effectivly remove the smell is to remove the solid, otherwise all you are doing is masking rhe smell and it will be back before you know it.
How do you get rid of the solid??? Tough one but easy answer but does take some practice.
Think of yourself as the cause of the smell and get to all those places that the cause WOULD be able to get to. Seats headlinings carpets you can see those easy enough. Now go deeper under the seat is probably a heater vent outlet ! Under the dash is a nice little shelf! Vents door pockets etc.
Basically you will have to deep clean the whole interior with something that will REMOVE the source ( solid) behind the smell. In your case it will be the oily residue that smoke leaves behind . Best bet if you dont feel confident is to get it to someone that can do it for you.
Not the answer you wanted to hear i know but at least you now know.
(one tip though...... The first thing to clean would be the headlining. 85% time killing that will kill the smoke smell.)


----------



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

AlphaDriver said:


> Ben do you need to add an after scent? if you don't is there a lingering smell? I don't see why anyone would spend all this effort to remove a smell just to replace it with a synthetic one.


You don't have to add an after smell if you don't mind the clinical hospital like smell that the neutrox cartridge leaves. I don't think it smells too bad but its not to everyones taste.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

As above...there are eliminators that have a 'neutral odour'. The vehicle does however need thoroughly cleaning/shampooing beforehand and allowing to completely dry out. Air bombs combined with a filter change will work ONLY if a thorough clean has been done. Fogging machines are just a delivery system and nothing else magical about them. 9 times out of 10 they are the same as a dry ice machine used by your local 'Disco for Hire' with different chemicals. If you are dealing with vomit etc then enzyme neutralisers are a must for bacteria elimination etc otherwise you are only neutralising the smell temporarily.


----------

